# Alipes grandidieri



## LeilaNami (May 20, 2009)

I've ordered one of these and it is due to arrive today   My only question is what is the max size and how many could I keep in a 10 gallon communal set up.  I was looking to get maybe 3 (ordered just one this time) but I wasn't sure.  If you could offer any links or information that would be helpful, I appreciate it.  I looked through the pages given to me in the search function but maybe I missed something.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (May 20, 2009)

LeilaNami said:


> I've ordered one of these and it is due to arrive today   My only question is what is the max size and how many could I keep in a 10 gallon communal set up.  I was looking to get maybe 3 (ordered just one this time) but I wasn't sure.  If you could offer any links or information that would be helpful, I appreciate it.  I looked through the pages given to me in the search function but maybe I missed something.



From my own experiences they max out at about 4-6'' (I have a huge one at about 6''). They are quite communal and 3 should be fine in a 10 gallon with lots of food and hiding places. I have adults living with their babies. I left some of the adults with their eggs/young in my setups and si far so good. Not all the young has survived, but that may be due to bad molting. I seperated 7 into vials just incase no babies survived in the communal setup and 2 have already kicked the bucket for no particular reason.


----------



## LeilaNami (May 20, 2009)

AbraxasComplex said:


> From my own experiences they max out at about 4-6'' (I have a huge one at about 6''). They are quite communal and 3 should be fine in a 10 gallon with lots of food and hiding places. I have adults living with their babies. I left some of the adults with their eggs/young in my setups and si far so good. Not all the young has survived, but that may be due to bad molting. I seperated 7 into vials just incase no babies survived in the communal setup and 2 have already kicked the bucket for no particular reason.


Thanks so much.  That's the size I thought it would be.  The one I ordered is around 4" and just arrived.  Very active little guy!  I plan to get more so thanks for your help!


----------



## krabbelspinne (May 21, 2009)

Just some notes:

There are two species of Alipes usually in commerce. The one from Tanzania is Alipes grandidieri ssp. and is about 4-6" and the species which comes from Uganda, it seems to be Alipes cf. crotalus, is bigger and can grow up to more then 6".

Where is yours from?


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 21, 2009)

krabbelspine- do you have any photos of the Ugandan variety?  I've never come across these before.


----------



## krabbelspinne (May 21, 2009)

The descriptions of the Alipes species are not very useful, so it is hard to identify them clearly.

After examinations of more then 10 specimen of the Uganda species and also 10 of the Tanzania species, I think the Uganda Alipes in commerce are Alipes cf. crotalus.

Here some pics:
http://www.myriapoden.de/galerie/thumbnails.php?album=13


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 21, 2009)

Thank you.  From the photos the only difference I could see was more "fuzz" on the antennomeres & a slightly altered shape where the final legs meet the "flags".  Sorry about the amateurish terminology- I'm still learning


----------



## krabbelspinne (May 21, 2009)

The most eyecatching difference ist the colour of the legs...       ;P  

But seriously - there are some taxonomical differences like the shape of the terminal sternit, the relation of width and length of the featherlike terminal legs and some more.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (May 22, 2009)

I actually imported mine from Tanzania so I know what my species are. One of my favorite pedes. So interesting and I love the sounds they make when threatened.


----------



## krabbelspinne (May 22, 2009)

@ AbraxasComplex:

You know what they are? Alipes grandidieri grandidieri? Alipes grandidieri integer?


----------



## cjm1991 (May 22, 2009)

krabbelspinne said:


> The descriptions of the Alipes species are not very useful, so it is hard to identify them clearly.
> 
> After examinations of more then 10 specimen of the Uganda species and also 10 of the Tanzania species, I think the Uganda Alipes in commerce are Alipes cf. crotalus.
> 
> ...


Man Im gunna have to try and find me a couple of those


----------



## AbraxasComplex (May 22, 2009)

krabbelspinne said:


> @ AbraxasComplex:
> 
> You know what they are? Alipes grandidieri grandidieri? Alipes grandidieri integer?


To be honest. I am not sure. I requested the red morph, not the yellow.


----------



## LeilaNami (May 23, 2009)

I got mine from Ken the Bug Guy and the common name they were listed under was Tanzanian Flag Leg.  The scientific name listed if I remember correctly was Alipes grandidieri and no subspecies listed.


----------



## joshuai (May 23, 2009)

verry cool pedes, i got two that live together. im more into tarantulas so if someone wants mine they can have them both for 30 dollars + ship. if thats to much just say so im reasonable and they need to go. they ar about 4 in just body not feathers and they live together for the last 6 months both are fat and happy, send me a pm. thies are really neat for a pede.


----------

